#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  大陸贈台大熊貓圓圓順利產子

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

大陸贈台大熊貓“圓圓”在台北市立動物園順利産子。 新華社發　　新華網台北７月６日電（記者李寒芳　裴闖）大陸贈台大熊貓“圓圓”于６日２０時０５分順利産仔。初生幼仔體重約爲“圓圓”的千分之一，非常健康，目前尚未偵測出性別。
　　據台北市立動物園介紹，圓圓于６日１６時４５分開始陣痛，可以看出肚皮一陣一陣地抽動，偶爾舔陰，有時拿起竹子啃兩下，偶爾躺下來，看起來明顯坐立不安。１８時５２分，“圓圓”羊水破了，２０時０５分終于順利産下小寶寶。“圓圓”母性很好，一生下來就用嘴把幼仔叼到胸前呵護。
　　台北市立動物園表示，３月１７日到１９日爲“圓圓”進行３次人工授精。“圓圓”自６月１２日開始有明顯的減食行爲，且一直不願意到展示場，也不願意讓保育員爲它進行超聲波的檢查；６月２８日“圓圓”開始有築巢的行爲，也出現舔陰的行爲，中國保護大熊貓研究中心的專家研判生産時間應該就快到了。“圓圓”備孕期間，台北市立動物園緊鑼密鼓，爲育嬰房的各項准備做最後確認，
　　台北市立動物園新聞聯絡人林惠珍在接受記者采訪時表示，目前還未將幼仔從母親“圓圓”身邊帶離，因此尚未偵測出性別。“我們都是第一次迎接（熊貓）寶寶出生，沒有什麽經驗。”她透露，“圓圓”産仔期間，熊貓館的保育員們都不願休假，生怕錯過熊貓寶寶誕生的時刻。今晚他們將幾乎全員加班留駐觀察。
http://news.xinhuanet.com/tw/2013-07/06/c_116432193.htm

啊啊，恭喜恭喜！（拱手禮）
這就是兩岸愛的結晶啊，團圓大使，繼續加油哦~~

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

據後續新聞報導，新生的熊貓寶寶為雌性，預計會向社會各界徵集名字，各位獸友們也請踴躍替小公主取個好聽又響亮的芳名喲~
我想叫她“依依”，取其依賴、依偎之意，也與“一”同音（數詞作動詞）

----------


## 狼狗傑

最後結果叫「圓仔」，河洛語(臺語)發音。
北人入南籍，對岸同胞送我們的熊貓在這裡生的孩子，也在地化了。(唉你

----------


## wingwolf

“愛的結晶”WWWWWWW
最近圓仔的新聞真的是動物新聞中的亮點啊，看到熊貓們如此備受關注我作為老鄉(?)也好感動WWW（喂你？
不忍說“圓仔”這個名字雖然沒有特別的深意，可是好萌好贊（哎？

來補充一系列圓仔和圓圓的奇妙故事⊙ω⊙（？
熊猫“圆仔”化身睡美人　边睡边长大： http://www.taihainet.com/news/twnews...2/1127086.html
大熊猫圆仔太可爱 专属APP记录成长历程： http://v.huanqiu.com/taiwan/201309/20130904130230.shtml
台湾黑熊待遇难比熊猫 网友叫屈:动物也有等级： http://xinwen.k618.cn/wwtx/gz/201309...02_3810202.htm
台湾8月31日暴雨成灾 大熊猫圆圆惊慌圆仔淡定： http://www.chinanews.com/tw/2013/09-02/5232781.shtml
台湾大熊猫宝宝“圆仔”贪睡 体重超过3.2公斤： http://news.163.com/13/0902/09/97ONCBGN00014JB6.html

話說出生情況的那張照片~
大熊貓的成體和嬰兒的體型差距果然是自然界的一大神跡（？

----------

